# "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !



## Ron (18. August 2004)

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

hier mal meine sammlung:m ! mfg.#h


----------



## Doom (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@ ron verfärben sich deine nicht??
also wenn ich meine nicht farblich getrennt packe dann ahben die irgendwann (zumindest helle) die gleiche farbe!


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

woa MAhatawana is deine angelkiste immer so aufgeräumt? echt vorbildlich!

saubere dinger jungs!


----------



## Joka (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

isch habe garkeine Gummifische :c

wofür nutzt ihr die Hauptzächlich?


----------



## Doom (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ich nur für zander (noch nie geafngen*heul) und hecht...ich find auf barsch und forelle lohnt sich das nicht da nehme ich lieber metall!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

hmm soll ich da was zeigen ?

ich hab noch 4 Kopytos :q :q :q den Rest hab ich angefüttert :q


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@JonasH ja meine box ist immer so sauber geschlichtet, ich hasse es wenn ich sachen suchen muss und diese nicht gleich finde, so ist das ganze übersichtlich und sehe gleich wenn ich etwas ersetzen muss oder ob mir etwas fehlt....:q ! mfg.#h


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

na dann will ich auch mal...........extra für euch gemacht und noch ins auto gerannt


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

jana hat fast die selben fischlis wie ich:q #6 , gute wahl getroffen  mfg.#h


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

kannste mal sehen.............hihihihihi


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				MaHaTawaNa schrieb:
			
		

> jana hat fast die selben fischlis wie ich:q #6 , gute wahl getroffen  mfg.#h


 na woher sie die wohl hat ?????  *zwinker*    :q
 Fische auch am liebsten mit den Miss-Shads  #6#6#6
 mach morgen vielleicht mal Fotos   :m


----------



## honeybee (18. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ja mach mal HD...........
ops.........beinahe hätte ich gesgat ich will sehen wie meine missys nun aussehen...........und nun hab ichs gesagt.........auch egal


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

hier meine beiden kleinen Boxen ausser Spinnfischerweste ... und die große "Nachfüllbox" die im Autokofferraum liegt .... sehen gut aus deine/meine Lieblings-Miss-Shads in meiner Box !!! :z  #v :q 
  und fangen logo auch gut !!!
  *willjamalnichsagendasJananesehrguteadressefürkunstköderis!!!!!!* ne ne ne - mach ich nich   :q


----------



## NorbertF (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

sags ruhig, ist halt so 

Gruss
Norbert

P.S.: muss heute abend mal alles zusammenkramen, dann foto ich auch mal


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

na gut - dann sag ichs halt !!!!   #g
 *JanaisnesehrguteAdressewennesumGufisgeht!!!*   :q:q:q ..fragt sie ruhig mal  #v #h


----------



## Fisher (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

und mit diesen farben fängt ihr auch?
welche farbe/n fangen bei euch am besten zander? bei uns ist das weiss...

gruß fisher ;+


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ich bevorzuge eigendlich gelb oder fluogrün ! weiß geht aber auch gut !!! #a


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

oder perlmutt mit schwarzem rücken, die gehen auch gut...........hihihi


----------



## Queequeg (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Die Kombination blau/weiß ist auch brandgefährlich. Zurzeit bin ich auf'n Storm-Trip, die Dinger sehen total echt aus. Heute abend lasse ich auch mal die Hosen runter, bzw. mache meine Köderbox auf, geht nur jetzt nicht, da ich noch auffe Arbeit hocke.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Queequeg schrieb:
			
		

> Heute abend lasse ich auch mal die Hosen runter......


 puh ... ich dachte schon TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Alarm-Gefahr für die Boardferkelfahnders .....    :q        *schwitz*


----------



## Ghanja (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Will auch mitspielen ...  #h


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Ich werde auch demnächst ein Bild von meinen Boxen machen.

 @ Ghanja

 Du hast bis jetzt die Besten Boxen,Slottershads, Bananenjigs,Attractors usw.
 Du bist ein echter Hartburner


----------



## Ghanja (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Den Gedanken, unvorbereitet ans Wasser zu gehen, kann ich einfach nicht ertragen ...  :q


----------



## Ron (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Ja ist wohl wahr
 der slottershad Flußkönig in deiner ersten Box zählt zu meinen Farforieten in der Stromelbe.
 Sogar mal Wallerkontakt gehabt#2


----------



## Joka (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ok dann will ich auch ma....

nicht so aufgeräumt,aber geht noch


----------



## Ron (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

so nune hab ich extra mal meine kisten für euch ausgeräumt und mal die gummis fein säuberlich auf den tisch plaziert......
all diese dinger sind in meiner kiste.......ich hab zwar noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiel größere kisten, aber das gehört hier net hin


----------



## Ghanja (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Zanderseb: Jo, Flusskönig ist auch bei uns gut (trüberes Wasser).  Naturfarben (Rotauge, Karausche) sind allerdings auch nicht zu verachten.

@honeybee: Miss Shad ist ja eindeutig dein Favorit ...   
Wie beurteilst du eigentlich das Cigar Minnow (rechts im Foto)?


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Ghania

ja der miss shad is super. qualität, laufeigenschaften und das preis leistungs verhältniss sind top. 

zum cigar minnow.......läuft nicht schlecht, allerdings hab ich da noch nie was drauf gefangen. kann also wenig dazu sagen. ist halt ne mischung aus gufi und twister


----------



## Ron (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Joka (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ohohh erwischt


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> @honeybee - Zufall, das dein Foto genauso aussieht wie dieses hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65992&item=3694144764&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> !?!?


nein absolut kein zufall..................:q 

kannst es ja ersteigern.


----------



## Joka (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> so nune hab ich extra mal meine kisten für euch ausgeräumt und mal die gummis fein säuberlich auf den tisch plaziert......


extra für uns ausgeräumt und schon bei ebay :q


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

na ja .... unser Honigbienchen ist ja auch Mrs. TheJigMaster   !!!!!    #g   :q


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

hab schon mal geboten ...   :q  brauch ja sowieso nochn paar Jigköpfe und Knotenlosverbinder ....   :q wehe einer überbietet mich !!!!   :e  #x


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

weiste, wir verkaufen nur das, was wir selber benutzen. 

deswegen brauchste dich nicht wundern das das selbe sortiment auch bei ebay zu haben ist.

@HD4ever

du wirst schon deine knotlose verbinder bekommen. dafür sorge ich persönlich......:q


----------



## Ron (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

hallo ron

keine panik, ich hab die heute verschickt. solltest sie also morgen haben


----------



## Ron (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt

@helmut, wie hast du das gemeint?


----------



## Zanderkisser (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Also,hier zeig ich mal was bei mir so alles gebadet wird... 

Mei Frau meint es sei zuviel.Irgendwie kann ich Ihre Meinung da ganz und gar nich teilen...#d :q


----------



## Adrian* (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ich hab zwar kein foto aber bei mir befinden sich zum größten teil nur Profi-Blinker Produckte im koffer.........


----------



## Zanderkisser (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab zwar kein foto aber bei mir befinden sich zum größten teil nur Profi-Blinker Produckte im koffer.........


Bei mir eigentlich auch...
Fisch mit Sandra´s,Miss Shad´s,Slottershad´s,Sosy und meistens die Attractor´s von Profi  Blinker...


----------



## Zanderseb (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Zanderkisser

 Wow,coole "Sammlung"

 Da bin ich ja richtig schlecht mit 3 Kisten.

 Mann sollte bei uns nicht die Anzahl der Köder angeben,sondern eher in Kilo:q

 Dein Sortiment rockt wie Sau


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Mei Frau meint es sei zuviel.Irgendwie kann ich Ihre Meinung da ganz und gar nich teilen...#d :q


 Kann doch gaaaaar nich sein !!!! keine Ahnung sach ich nur .....    :q


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

also ich finde, an gummis kann man nie genug haben....

bei der großen hänger gefahr


----------



## Ghanja (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



> also ich finde, an gummis kann man nie genug haben....
> bei der großen hänger gefahr



Das stimmt allerdings. Gerade bei uns ist es extrem ...  :c


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

zuviel Gummis schaden bestimmt nich ---- auch wenn man(n) mal nich angelt ....   :q    :q


----------



## Ghanja (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Vorallem die schwarzen sollen nachts gut sein ...


----------



## honeybee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> zuviel Gummis schaden bestimmt nich ---- auch wenn man(n) mal nich angelt .... :q  :q


nur wenn du ihn nicht hängen läßt........:q


----------



## Queequeg (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Wie heute nachmittag versprochen wird jetzt  blank gezogen,  d.h. ich habe 2 Bilddateien mit angefügt. Trotz Vorschau weiß ich nicht wo die Bilder nun  genau auftauchen, sie werden zwar von System her als Anhang akzeptiert, aber im Vorschaufenster erscheinen sie nicht. Das ist auch mein erster Versuch Bilder mit anzufügen. Falls es nicht klappt, so habt bitte Nachsicht, bin halt noch ein Boardie-Greenhorn und werde später dann so lange probieren bis es klappt. Falls Ihr sie nicht sehen könnt, die Storm sind trotzden affengeil. 

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## klee (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Hallo,

ihr mal meine gummibox die mich ne lange zeit begleitet hat und solangsam nicht mehr gebraucht wird da ich dem jerkvirus verfallen bin und das einfach mehr spaß macht.  #h  #h


----------



## jakob (19. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

rat-l-trap,grappler shad,grandma(oder isses ein jake?) und den gizzard shad bitte mir zuschicken!:q
 cu jakob


----------



## Knobbes (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Super Bilder,
da muss ich am Wochenende auch mal meine Guffis einstellen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Adrian* (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Mir fällt auf das ihr fast alle fast nur die typischen "zander farben" und köder habt....


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Zanderseb schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderkisser
> 
> Wow,coole "Sammlung"
> 
> ...


@ Zanderseb
In Kilo muß ich´s erst wiegen.:q 
Aber das Ganze wiegt scho a wen´g was...
Hier mal die einzelnen Kisten...


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Und noch mehr...


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Kann doch gaaaaar nich sein !!!! keine Ahnung sach ich nur ..... :q


Das sag ich auch immer...Jeder einzelne Gufi hat seinen Sinn!!!!:q


----------



## Joka (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Hallo

Erklärt mir als Gumminub  doch mal den Vorteil gegenüber normalen Blinkern.

Ich habe alle meine Hechte,Barsche,Forellen,weil hier gibt es so gut wie keine Zander entweder mit FZ Blinker oder einem Blinker in Forellenform gefangen.

Was für einen Gummifisch würdet ihr mir für Hecht und Barsch empfehlen?


dank euch


----------



## Queequeg (20. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Joka@
über den Grad der Fängigkeit zwischen Blinkern, Spinner und Wobbler gegenüber Gufis möchte ich nicht urteilen. Vor der Gufi-Ära habe ich auch super auf erst genannte Köder gefangen. Nun ist es aber so, dass man in der Elbe sehr viele Hänger bekommt und somit auch entsprechend viele Köder abreißt. Gufis sind wesentlich günstiger, und noch mehr beim Kauf größerer Einheiten, was auf die herrkömmlichen Köder nicht zu trifft. Wie gut nun Gufis fangen wissen wohl die meisten von uns.


----------



## maxum (21. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Hallo!!

Diese beiden Kisten sind bei mir dabei entweder im Koffer direckt oder einzeln im rucksack wenn es die Oder entlang geht oder man mal weiter zu Fuß gehen muß.
Die noch verpackten sind eine Sorte auf die ich gut gefangen habe und da es die nicht mehr geben soll habe ich da etwas gebunkert.

         #v viele Grüße Maxum #v


----------



## Buntbarsch (21. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@ klee: bevor deine sammlung unterm staub verschwindet, gib se mir :q
Hab grad kein foto, aber meine "sammlung" beschränkt sich auf 2 orangene 15cm lang gufis! hab se bei meinem oppa gefunnen, aber noch nie benutzt, hab auch kene jig-haken!


----------



## Joka (21. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Was für einen Gummifisch würdet ihr mir für Hecht und Barsch empfehlen?
> ...


Nu gebt doch mal eure Erfahrungen preiß 

Farben,Grösse,Form...evtl ne gute Marke ;+


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (22. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Bin zwar neu hier zeige aber auch gern meine Kiste.

Was mich wundert, das in den meisten Boxen die Gufi's, Twister nicht montiert sind.
Gibt es da eine Begründung für? Weil mit fertig montierten in verschiedenen Gewichten ist man doch im Vorteil um einen eventuell raubenden Fisch anwerfen zu können.


----------



## STeVie (22. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Na dann will ich auch mal!


----------



## klee (22. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				maxum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> 
> Diese beiden Kisten sind bei mir dabei entweder im Koffer direckt oder einzeln im rucksack wenn es die Oder entlang geht oder man mal weiter zu Fuß gehen muß.
> Die noch verpackten sind eine Sorte auf die ich gut gefangen habe und da es die nicht mehr geben soll habe ich da etwas gebunkert.
> ...




Hallo maxum,

die schwarz sibernen giebt,s noch hätteste nicht bunkern brauchen
 aber die anderen braunen sage ich jetzt mal sind aus dem programm.Habe auch noch so eine schublade voll mit diversen Mann,s gummis. #h  #h  #h


----------



## Ron (22. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º° #h  º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø,¸¸,ø¤º°`°º¤ø


----------



## Zanderkisser (23. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Hallo,gibt´s nich noch a paar Boxen zu sehen??

Bin da schon sehr neugierig.Also,mal bitte ran an die Digi und rein das Bild hier...#v


----------



## MeFoMan (23. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



> Ein Fisch an der Angel,ein Bier in der Hand!!!



ja-ja; so sieht uns die nicht angelnde Öffentlichkeit. Schön, dass du dich damit identifiziert  :e  

 #y Markus


----------



## Zanderseb (31. August 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

So ich wollt ja auch


----------



## Adrian* (1. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Zanderkisser

ich kauf dir deine sammlung ab...ich biete 2,5millionen also für jeden gummifisch einen euro   

nein spaß deine sammlung ist der hammer dagegen seh ich alt aus.... #r


----------



## Zanderkisser (1. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderkisser
> 
> ich kauf dir deine sammlung ab...ich biete 2,5millionen also für jeden gummifisch einen euro
> 
> nein spaß deine sammlung ist der hammer dagegen seh ich alt aus.... #r


@ Adrian:Für 2,5 Mille kriegst die Sammlung...:q 
Aber ganz soviele sind´s nich...Ich find´s halt geil möglichst viel Auswahl zu haben und probier auch gerne mir unbekannte Sachen mal.Da kommt dann scho was zam.
Aber egal ob ein paar Gufi´s oder ganze Kisten voll.Es hängt immer nur einer an der Schnur,und auch der muß erst mal fangen.
Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Ghanja (1. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@zanderkisser: wo fischt du denn bei dir in der Gegend?


----------



## Adrian* (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

stimmt, ich hol mir eigentlich so viel wie möglich von profi-blinker auch wenn ich damit nichts fange bin ich froh sie zu haben.... #h


----------



## NorbertF (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



> auch wenn ich damit nichts fange bin ich froh sie zu haben...



Das muss wahre Liebe sein


----------



## Adrian* (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@NorbertF 

das ist sie!! hier, sind sie nich wunderschön :l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 :q


----------



## NorbertF (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Traumhaft!


----------



## honeybee (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Adrian​​wenn du eh nix mit diesen fängst, rahme sie doch ein und hänge sie an die wand.......machen sich dort bestimmt auch gut.:q​


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Tach auch. ich zeig euch mal einen und den rest wenn ich am samstag meinen ersten Raubfisch (zander/hecht) gefangen habe.#h


----------



## Zanderseb (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Super Pfiffie
 Der ist gut im klarem Wasser bei Tiefen nicht über 10 m.

 Ich will deine Fänge sehen,du machst gute Bilder#6

 @ Adrian  für 6,90? das ist aber obergünstig,bei mir will man 8 E  dafür haben


----------



## Adrian* (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

kennst du en bode??
da krieg ich den Attractor schon für 5,49euro und aufwärts....


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Ja ich hoffe es wird viel zu fotofieren geben.:q 


Vorbereitung ist die halbe miete#h  hab schon einiges getriebelt wie dus mir gezeigt hast#6


----------



## Greg (4. September 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Wie bekommt ihr die alle auf ein Bild  ;+ 


ich habe mittlerweile soviel gesammelt ,dass ich das gar nicht mehr schaffe


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Ich bin da etwas sparsamer, versemml nämlich lieber die von Zanderkisser :q :q  

aber ein paar hab ich mit der Zeit jetzt auch schon gesammelt


----------



## sebastian (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ich kauf immer 5er pack mit den neongelben, wenn die total zerfetzt sind kauf ich wieder 5 neue, ich hab eigentlich immer nur die neongelben in einer Größe und Art


----------



## Adrian* (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

die moderne technik macht's möglich-vom handy ins i-net....is zwar nicht mehr ganz so viel wie früher aber aussreichend.....






da neben den jig haken sind zwei storm gummifische mit dennen ich schon hechte gefangen habe, die haben kein schwanz teller mehr...


----------



## Acki (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Moin hab meine Shads nochmal zum warmduschen rausgekramt|supergri Greets Achim


----------



## catch-company (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Wenn es darum geht alle Köder zu zeigen, müsste ich hier glaube 6-7 große Boxen fotografieren (nur Gummifische + 1 Box nur Bleiköpfe).

Tja die spinnen halt die Spinnangler :q  :q   !

Grüße
Robert


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

So.........:q 

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder etwas Ordnung in das Chaos gebracht und so sieht es dann fertig aus.

Mein Mann schleppt auch nochmal soviel mit sich herum, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr.|kopfkrat


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

ich hab auch noch einen gefunden:q ! mfg.#h


----------



## Ghanja (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> So.........:q
> 
> Ich habe heute auch mal wieder etwas Ordnung in das Chaos gebracht und so sieht es dann fertig aus.
> 
> Mein Mann schleppt auch nochmal soviel mit sich herum, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr.|kopfkrat


Na, sieht doch richtig gut aus - das Chaos hat Ordnung bekommen und sieht nebenbei toll aus ...  #6


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Na, sieht doch richtig gut aus - das Chaos hat Ordnung bekommen und sieht nebenbei toll aus ... #6


 
Kanntest ja meine "Unordnung". Halt mal schauen, wie lange diese Ordnung jetzt hält *GG*


----------



## the doctor (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Benutzt ihr keine Angsthaken, bei den grösseren Fischchen?;+ 
Ist mir gerade nur so aufgefallen|kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Benutzt ihr keine Angsthaken, bei den grösseren Fischchen?;+
> Ist mir gerade nur so aufgefallen|kopfkrat


 
Doch Doch, ab einer Größe von etwa 10-12cm. Die mache ich aber meist erst später dran, weil sonst gibt es immer fitz in der Kiste. Für die Drillinge hab ich noch ne extra Kiste.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



> Benutzt ihr keine Angsthaken, bei den grösseren Fischchen?



Ich mach die erst so ab 14 -16cm ran, hier knallen die Räuber richtig drauf.... wenn ich "außwärts" angel dann nehm ich auch bei kleineren Gufis mal einen weil ich ja das Beißverhalten dort nicht kenne


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Also ich muss sagen, gerade auf Barsch, hat es sich erwiesen, doch lieber mal einen Zusatzdrilling zu verwenden.
Und Köder waren immer die 8er Kopytos, wo man davon ausgeht, das es auch ohne Zusatzdrilling geht. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und somit werden halt an dem einem Gewässer bei den 8er Kopytos ein 10er Zusatzdrilling mit ran gebastelt.


----------



## Acki (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@ alle bei 20cm Slotti ist es besser im Doppelpack:q Greetz Achim


----------



## Ghanja (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Na dem hast du es aber besorgt  |supergri


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle bei 20cm Slotti ist es besser im Doppelpack:q Greetz Achim


 
Was soll das denn sein?Jigkopf is vom Haken bischen zuklein,aber sonst.:q


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle bei 20cm Slotti ist es besser im Doppelpack:q Greetz Achim


 
*räusper* |kopfkrat


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Bei mir gab es heute Nachwuchs:m


----------



## Acki (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@ Stefan6 Hi brauchst die Minnis zum Heringsangeln?|kopfkrat #h 
Greetz Achim#6


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Acki

Nein zum Forellen und Barsche angeln:m


----------



## Knobbes (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@honeybee,
Saubere Boxen, da hast eine gute Auswahl, muss man sagen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## angeltreff (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Ein Blick in meine "Gummiboxen", fotografiert im letztem Urlaub. Dazu ein Testset aus den Staaten.


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@Acki

Damit angel ich auf Zander:m


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*



			
				Knobbes schrieb:
			
		

> @honeybee,
> Saubere Boxen, da hast eine gute Auswahl, muss man sagen.
> Gruss Knobbes


 
Danke Knobbes. Ich musste mal wirklich wieder etwas Ordnung in die Sache rein bringen. War ja ein durcheinander. Mein Mann hat etwa auch nochmal die selbe Menge an Boxen. Und teilen tun wir uns noch 2 große Boxen voll mit Sandras, 1 große Box voll mit Jigköpfen und eine Box voll mit fertigen Vorfächern und Zusatzdrillingen am Vorfach.

In meiner Tasche flattert dann noch eine Box mit Mepps Spinnern rum.

An die Schlepperei mal nicht zu denken.|rolleyes


----------



## Guen (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

So'n Aufwand betreibe ich nicht ,ich habe 4 Boxen in meiner Tasche !

-Eine kleine mit Jighaken 

-Eine mit Zubehör(Vorfächer,Angsdrillinge,Drachkovitch-Systeme aus eigener Herstellung ,Wirbel ,No-Knots etc.)

-Eine mit Vertikalködern

-Eine mit Gummis 

Wenn ich morgen Lust habe ,mache ich mal'n Foto  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Baenz (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Also ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die einzelnen Farben und auch Geschmäcker getrennt voneinander aufbewahrt werden müssen. Sonst erkennt die Silvertrout ihre Lieblingsgummi am Ende nicht mehr und beisst nicht zu. Aber im ernst. Verfärbungen spielen nach meinen Dafürhalten keine Rolle. Ich denke nicht, dass die Forellen und anderen Räuber die selben Aestethen sind wie wir. Sie lieben Abwechslung....
Vor der Farbe des Gummis kommt es darauf an, wie und wo dieser geführt wird.
Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Baenz


----------



## angeltreff (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

@ Baenz

Erst mal willkommen. Verfärbungen kommen vor, bei Gummi aus Fernost. Die Amis schaffen es, dass es nie zu Verfärbungen kommt. Gebe Dir aber recht, dass so etwas nur das Auge des Anglers stört, den Fisch wohl nicht.


----------



## Adrian* (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

und weiter gehts...


----------



## Dudzi (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: "Gummifans" - zeigt mal Eure Köderbox !*

Hi Gummifans ! |wavey: 
Hier ist auch mal 'ne kleine Auswahl von meinen Gummiködern. Aber das Beste ist die Ködertasche, da kann man insgesamt 7 solcher Boxen super verstauen.   :m


----------

